# How does Handel achieve his characteristic strings sound?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

You can almost always tell it's a Handel piece by the characteristic strings. What is he doing to achieve this Handelness?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not equipped to answer that but I also wonder about how he seems to write so naturally for the human voice and what that means for all the other great music for voice that seems so much less natural. I often feel that Handel is the singer's friend.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not equipped to answer that but I also wonder about how he seems to write so naturally for the human voice and what that means for all the other great music for voice that seems so much less natural. I often feel that Handel is the singer's friend.


It seems in general, not just with voices and strings, Händel had a great sense of orchestral colour and orchestration before this was really even a thing. Perhaps this is one of the reasons Beethoven admired him so much.


----------

